# eq processor



## lamonts62 (Jan 7, 2009)

i have a carpc already,its hooked up to my alpine.i was wondering have any of you use a eq with a line driver hooked straight to the pc instead of the head unit.if so how did it sound and was it louder?


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

i just tried my rockford eqx2 and it works great bcuz i wanted to eliminate the "normal" headunit!


----------

